# MN lake Ski\Herf pics! Must see to beleive..



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Well Jordan started us off. Not sure what he was smoking here. He said it was a bit vegital tasting. I think it may have something to do with all the sea-weed he was pulling around with him.. Notice no life jacket here. Quite the bold move it was.



















Here we have Pete. Smoking a La Aurora Double Corona with about 4 years of age on it. He said it was a little wet and with the wind it was a biach to keep lit.




























Last but not least heres me. - Same La Aurora as a above. My assesment is about the same as petes. Could have used a day to "dry out"


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

And still no mold probelms....absolutely amazing :r


Cool pics!! Thanks! :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

The most amazing thing is that both my lower arm prostheses are barely noticeable!!!



That was a blast, Andy and a great afternoon and evening, thanks for hosting!!!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

That is AWESOME!!!!! I really wish I could have made it. I hope to see you all in December when I come back to visit!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Bobb said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!! I really wish I could have made it. I hope to see you all in December when I come back to visit!


killer shit guys!
I see the age with pete doesnt hold him back from playing with the Young'ns 
.. he STILL gots it :ss


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I lived in Minnesota for twelve years. I sure miss the lakes.Pat


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Had a blast at the herf Andy. Thanks for having us over. Hope to get at least one more herf in before I go into the AF.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Savvy said:


> Had a blast at the herf Andy. Thanks for having us over. Hope to get at least one more herf in before I go into the AF.


When are you going into the AF? Also, thanks for having the event at your place, it was a lot of fun, and I wish I could have stayed longer... or that we went out skiing before I left!! Oh well... started working on the new humi again yesterday, so hopefully I will finish it sometime soon! Bobb, where did you go and when are you coming back?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Lorglath said:


> When are you going into the AF? Also, thanks for having the event at your place, it was a lot of fun, and I wish I could have stayed longer... or that we went out skiing before I left!! Oh well... started working on the new humi again yesterday, so hopefully I will finish it sometime soon! Bobb, where did you go and when are you coming back?


I guess Timing was everything.. We were waiting on Pete, Paul and Jordan.. Didn't want anyone to show up and have us not be there!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Lorglath said:


> When are you going into the AF?
> 
> Bobb, where did you go and when are you coming back?


I go into the AF 9-9

Bobb is moving to AK for a teaching job later this week...I should go visit him once more at SCC before he leaves. Maybe I'll head down later tonight.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

What happened to the pictures of the wipeouts!?

Pete - you should have claimed it was a flesh colored wetsuit, so it just looks pale in the picture :r


Andy, thank you very much for hosting!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the greatest wet Herf photos I've ever seen!!!

Thanks for sharing those!!!:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

That did look like a damned good time all...I kinda wish I had the extra cash to make it back to that one...It could not have been that easy to smoke while water skiing....really, that is damned impressive if you could pull it off....And Bobb, please, let me know the dates you plan on hitting the TC up in December...if I am not in NYC that week, I want to play more cribbage...


----------

